# 93 honda 300 4x4 build help



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

so i just got a 4x4 300 today and from what i can tell its all stock i plan on putting a gear reduction in it who do i need to talk to about that preferably somone around louisiana i live in houma so the closer the better and is there anything i should do before i snorkel the bike i know i need to move my vint lines but is there anything else i need to do and what other mods should i add to it


----------



## Foremanmudder98 (Aug 19, 2014)

Jet kit if you do snorkel


----------

